# Grinder for moka and maybe aeropress



## Folinho (Nov 6, 2020)

Hi everyone!

I just got registered and as I said in my first post in the introduction section, I sold my poemia and kg79 and at least for a while, I am not interested about brewing espressos at home.

I am quite a newbie in this world and sadly looks like my palate is not very refined either so I will stick to budget entry level stuff for now...

I already got a 2 cup Moka and a Bodum milk french type frother (sorry in advance if this is kind of an offense) and thinking in getting a V60 or aeropress to start drinking some more black coffee.

It would be pretty much for one coffee in the afternoon for myself and another one for my missus (I think she will take longer to move to non milky drinks..). Due to the few amount of coffee to brew each day, I was thinking in a hand grinder (aergrind?) for a better quality-price but I have never done it so I do not know how annoying it would be for me (I guess I should try once to check..) or maybe avoid the risk and go with the Wilfa or the Encore? Could be a Hario mini good enough for my short experience?

Long term I plan to go back to Spain (maybe another point for hand grinder?) and maybe give it a try to a chemex (love the design) ,so after all my concerns...

Which one should I go for?

Thanks a lot in advance


----------



## Rapid (Jun 12, 2020)

Hola again (I just replied to your intro). So moving on to grinder....

I started in the same position as you. My opinion is the Aergrind is a great grinder but for home grinding, the only rationale to do that over a wilfa is either if you plan to use for espresso later down the line or require it for travel. It really doesn't take any doing to do it manually so I doubt it would bother you, however an electric just adds that extra convenience in the morning.

For your requirements therefore I'd go with a Wilfa svart if you're just thinking Aeropress/V60/Chemex. It's cheaper, more convenient and does good filter grinds.

As for the hario mini.....I haven't owned that but I did have something similar and I found it a massive ball ache to do on a daily basis. Whilst the aergrind will take 30 seconds or so. This could potentially take 5-10 times longer.

James Hoffman did this review on cheaper hand grinders:






Bottom line, if you can stretch a little bit further for the wilfa I'd say it was a no brainer over a cheaper hand grinder.


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

A Hario Mini would be good enough, but you just got rid of a KG79 which is pretty similar. As @Rapid says, any of the ceramic burr grinders will be a chore if grinding for more than one dose (<20g), especially at finer settings for moka/AP.

Aergrind would be less effort than the Hario (& similar). Electric less effort than the Aergrind.

Maybe consider Clever dripper, rather than V60, as it works well with a grind similar to moka/AP.

Chemex? If you love the design, just buy a picture of one?


----------



## Folinho (Nov 6, 2020)

Thank you very much for both of your answers Rapid 

After reading a lot around the forum, I ended up deciding to go with the wilfa or aergrind but wanted to check with you guys my personal situation. Glad you came to the same decision.

I think long term I would enjoy more the wilfa, more convenient, I could do more things while it does the job ... just concerned about moving back to Spain at some point... so UK plug and transportation play towards the aergrind. Last, the idea of trying a hand grind "while I am young" before moving to the confort of an electric or an automatic espresso in the long term, gives me this feeling of not knowing what to choose from both.

Could I grind enough for 2 cups with one go? or do I need to go with 2 rounds to get enough coffee?

I feel I am a bit of a pain but don´t want to spend +100GBP on a grinder (my GF is not very excited about it) and regret it


----------



## profesor_historia (Sep 1, 2020)

Folinho said:


> Hi everyone!
> I just got registered and as I said in my first post in the introduction section, I sold my poemia and kg79 and at least for a while, I am not interested about brewing espressos at home.
> I am quite a newbie in this world and sadly looks like my palate is not very refined either so I will stick to budget entry level stuff for now...
> I already got a 2 cup Moka and a Bodum milk french type frother (sorry in advance if this is kind of an offense) and thinking in getting a V60 or aeropress to start drinking some more black coffee.
> ...


Hello, which is your budget? Did you take a look to some good quality manual grinders like 1zpresso, Comandante or Apollo?

Sent from my ALP-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Folinho said:


> Could I grind enough for 2 cups with one go? or do I need to go with 2 rounds to get enough coffee?
> 
> I feel I am a bit of a pain but don´t want to spend +100GBP on a grinder (my GF is not very excited about it) and regret it


 Not a pain at all 

I wouldn't want to grind doses for 2 people on a hand grinder regularly, whether all in one go, or consecutively. (I used to grind for 3-4 every work day...it was a chore.)


----------



## Rapid (Jun 12, 2020)

Folinho said:


> Thank you very much for both of your answers Rapid
> 
> After reading a lot around the forum, I ended up deciding to go with the wilfa or aergrind but wanted to check with you guys my personal situation. Glad you came to the same decision.
> 
> ...


 My pleasure.

The aergrind can manage 30g ish which usually is the standard for 2 cups. It really doesn't require much effort in my opinion.

The Wilfa only weighs about 2kg. It's light. Fairly robust so I wouldn't be too concerned with it breaking in transport. It is 'plastically' but well made.

You wouldn't go wrong with either choice but I've never seen anyone have any regrets about buying a Wilfa svart.


----------



## Folinho (Nov 6, 2020)

Thanks everyone for your replys! 

I'll try to condense all in one to avoid quotting everyone.

Yeah, kinda sad I let the KG79 go after being the first and only one but read many bad reviews about it and it was kind of an offer with the poemia

So I am bewtween the options of

* Hario and in the future get the wilfa or whatever is at the level by then once I am back in Spain

* Upgrade to the airgrind and in the future wilfa and have the espressos covered if I think of going back to espressos at home and the possibility of travelling

* Buy the wilfa straight away and fit it in a box or luggage when moving back with an adaptor and never knowing the feeling of a manual xD

How long would it be with the aergrind to grind enough for 2 cups? Are we talking about 1 min or less or 3-5 minutes? How much does the aergrind saves comparing to the hario?

And I promise this is my last question (at least in a while), is it worth the difference on price between the silver and black wilfas?

Thanks again one more time to everyone here

Edit: And MWJB, hahahhaa love the idea of using the chemex , I think I kinda regret not having studied chemistry...


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Folinho said:


> How long would it be with the aergrind to grind enough for 2 cups? Are we talking about 1 min or less or 3-5 minutes? How much does the aergrind saves comparing to the hario?
> 
> And I promise this is my last question (at least in a while), is it worth the difference on price between the silver and black wilfas?
> 
> ...


 The Aergrind will grind about twice as fast as the Hario.

Re. Chemex...you're in good company, neither did Chemex


----------



## Rapid (Jun 12, 2020)

Folinho said:


> How long would it be with the aergrind to grind enough for 2 cups? Are we talking about 1 min or less or 3-5 minutes? How much does the aergrind saves comparing to the hario?
> 
> And I promise this is my last question (at least in a while), is it worth the difference on price between the silver and black wilfas?


 It depends how big your muscles are 😂

Seriously, Aergrind around 1 minute. Hario 3-5 mins as an educated guess (depends on grind setting) and possibly more force.

difference between wilfas silver and black is higher torque of the motor in the black. The theory is that it transfers less heat to the coffee grinds, which some people believe to be bad for it (I think it's an issue that may not be definitive).

I had the black one and haven't had the silver so i can't say if there's a notable difference between the two. I suspect it would be negligible but if I were buying one I would want the black one personally.

You often see them selling on the for sale section here. It's worth keeping an eye on. I sold my black one for £85 delivered and it was only a few months old.


----------



## Rapid (Jun 12, 2020)

I should also add that you could go for an aerspeed instead of the aergrind. Difference being that the 'speed' is faster but the 'grind' is better for finer espresso grinds.


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Rapid said:


> I should also add that you could go for an aerspeed instead of the aergrind. Difference being that the 'speed' is faster but the 'grind' is better for finer espresso grinds.


 Isn't it the other way round, the Aerspeed better for coarser grinds (brew burr rather than espresso)?


----------



## Rapid (Jun 12, 2020)

MWJB said:


> Isn't it the other way round, the Aerspeed better for coarser grinds (brew burr rather than espresso)?


 I just don't think i explained it very well. When I said 'grind' I was referring to the Aergrind. For clarification:

Aerspeed and Aergrind good for filter grinds but Aerspeed is faster at doing it.

Aergrind is better for finer espresso type grinds than Aerspeed.

👍


----------



## Folinho (Nov 6, 2020)

Rapid said:


> It depends how big your muscles are 😂
> 
> Seriously, Aergrind around 1 minute. Hario 3-5 mins as an educated guess (depends on grind setting) and possibly more force.
> 
> ...


 well... they it will take me days hahahahaa

I think I'll wait till black friday to see if there are good offers on the items I am looking for now that I got an idea... or maybe people upgrading to Niches and Eurekas and selling something interesting...

I don't mind buying second hand in a place I can trust like this one 

Thanks everyone for your great help


----------



## Folinho (Nov 6, 2020)

Coming back to this...

I have been reading a lot but instead of coming to a decision I am going nuts with all the information hahahaha.

Now I am starting to think about the Clever instead of the V60 as MWJB recommended... but I think I am gonna stick around with moka and try AP before going with another option.

So going back to the important bit in this forum. I spoke with my missus and because of the space in the kitchen and because she doesn't like the wilfa or encore look very much (she is with me, so you can imagine she has a special taste) she is more keen on the idea of the hand grinder (also I will be the one grinding most of the time hahhaa)

It is not a bad idea cause I can take it with me when traveling to Spain or any trip (if this covid madness stops at some point) and if in the future I buy an electrric I would probably still be using the manual for some grinding.

I was decided with the aergrind or aerspeed but read in many recipes I'd need 30g for 2 cups so I would not be able to do it in one go? Should I sacrifice the idea of fitting inside the AP to be able to do it at once?

The budget is 100gbp, but can stretch it to 150 because of the VAT with Knock (sorry profesor_historia never answered you that) but I am also a bit concerned with everyone saying the customer service is inexistent.

Is timemore an alternative? 1zpresso C2 or JX? or is it really worth going nuts and stretch to 200gbp for the comandante? I have watched James H video about hand grinders but find the Kinu big and weird..

So, unless Black Friday gives me an amazing opportunity with an electric , what would you go for?

Thanks again


----------

